
We Need to Retire the Phrase ‘I Need a Vacation from My Vacation’ - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/i-need-a-vacation-from-my-vacation-phrase
======
jermaustin1
That is why I always try to pad my vacation length to get a couple "down days"
while on vacation, and then a couple when I get home (especially if there was
a significant time change like US <-> UK).

